# can vinegar go bad?



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

I made a salad for lunch, using olive oil and vinegar, lettuce and half an avacado. my stomach has been just burning. can vinegar get too "strong" if it's gone bad?
deb


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Vinegar can be overly strong as I have a half gallon of strong white wine vinegar. I can only use half the quantity of that compared to other vinegar because it is overpowering. I've not heard of vinegar itself going bad. I know wine can go bad, then it turns to vinegar. 
Ohio Rusty


----------



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks, rusty


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Vinegar is a preservative, and it doesn't 'go bad'.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I did have some that sat who knows how long after opening in the cupboard and it had bits of stuff in it. I don't know if that was 'bad' but I dumped it.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

That 'stuff' was the 'mother' which you can use to make more vinegar! It was undoubtedly a good-quality vinegar. 

http://www.solutions.uiuc.edu/content.cfm?series=3&item=295&Parents=0|28


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Well since it was heinz apple cider vinegar...good quality never entered my mind.


----------

